# Finally got on a carb course!



## sugarfairy.90 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I posted back in June about the long wait I had to get on a course for carb counting, in order to be able to go on the 6 month wait for a pump. Well I finally had a letter through about a course, in feb. Only question is... Im not quite sure what it is? I got told I was going to be doing DAFNE, but this is called BITES programe?

At my old hospital before going to uni I did "select bites" which was carb counting.. but York hospital say theres no evidence I did this - despite the fact I can carb count / correct etc!

Anyway, does anyone know what this BITES programe is?

Reeeeeally hoping this is a step in the right direction towards the pump!!

x-x-x


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry sugarfairy i dont know what a BITES programe is , but i know some areas have their own versions of DAFNE , hopefully someone will be along soon and enlighten you . I have done DAFNE and now have a pump and its the best thing i could have done for my diabetes


----------



## FM001 (Dec 14, 2011)

Not heard of bites but would imagine it will be along the same lines as dafne.


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 14, 2011)

An explanation here,

Brief Intervention in Type1 Diabetes, Education for Self-Efficiency.
http://www.diabetesyork.com/Courses/BITES


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 14, 2011)

Basically a close relative of DAFNE, it will contain all the information you need..............

I hope you enjoy it, I am confident you will..............


----------



## Steff (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar,

I know nothing about the course but wanted to wish you luck and hope you get all you can from it x


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 14, 2011)

i wish our hospital could have done something like this for us parents everything i learn was here or when i meet adrienne  us parents we dont count  for our children health


----------



## sugarfairy.90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doesnt look like it is a carb counting course.. more just strategies about how to deal with diabetes. Don't wanna sound ungrateful... but I know how to deal with it, and im fine about it, the problem is im allergic to background insulin! I know how to carb count too but they say despite that I HAVE to do the course (despite having already done a course...) Disappointed!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 15, 2011)

Any information is valuable in my opinion..............

You cant be forced to attend any course though, do you feel you are being forced?


----------



## sugarfairy.90 (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't doubt it'll be useful, just isn't what I need to get on a pump , and I need to get on a pump cos Im allergic to my background insulin, so until that changes Im going no where in terms of getting better control. I dont feel forced as such, but I know if I don't go itll go against me with the pump as I have to prove I'm committed etc, even though it messes up my placement, which is hard enough when trying to balance 5 days a week placement, essays and dissertation along with badly behaved diabetes. But oh well! The long pump wait continues..!


----------

